# got a new fishy today



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

last week i lost my featherfin knife so today to console myself i bought a new fish

_sorry about the quality of the pic it was taken on a really bad digital_









one of these days i gotta get around to taking pics of the whole tank


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice datnoid


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

nice...


----------



## ColdCanuck (Apr 13, 2004)

Great looking dat! Looks just mine that died not too long ago







That fish had the coolest personality - couldn't believe it.
You're in Barrie? Where did you pick the little guy up from? Size/cost? I'd like to get another, but the lfs's in Toronto all seem to be out.


----------



## Chaisheezay (Apr 25, 2004)

Sweet..

Congrats on your new fish..Enjoy it


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dats are sweet
congrats on your pic up


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

ColdCanuck said:


> Great looking dat! Looks just mine that died not too long ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 the big als here in barrie had a bunch of them at least 10 or so i believe

pm me if ure really serious and i'll boot up and check for ya before u make the drive

i always need a reason to go check the lfs


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice dat..moved to pic section.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Are dats pretty shy? Always wanted to get one but didnt want a fish that hides all day in strong lighting. Nice find 00nothing.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Looks like a nice dat you got there.


----------



## ColdCanuck (Apr 13, 2004)

00nothing said:


> ColdCanuck said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking dat! Looks just mine that died not too long ago
> ...


 That'd be great if you'd do that! Actually, there were about 3 at one of the Big Als here (from the same tank where I got my original one). Problem is, the one I picked had great colours (like the one in your pic) and energy, whereas his tankmates all seemed kinda faded and just....blah. 
So yeah, if you could check and let me know what the energy and vividness of colours is I'd really appreciate it!


----------

